# Does you temperament scare you sometimes?



## LittleOrange (Feb 11, 2012)

Recently I´ve been researching more about the SP temperament and about how we are impulsive, live in the moment, etc....And I have to say that is correct in a way. I often find that I feel a strong need to do something just for the sake of doing it. I don´t know why but I feel like something is the right thing to do at that particular moment although it might be viewed as objectively wrong (but not necesarily). It kind of scares me. It scares me because I can´t know the consequences of my actions. I´m like "What if I made the wrong decision?" Also, the amount of energy that is inside of me scares me also. It´s like I´m overwhelmed by my own energy, lol, and that energy sometimes takes over my rational thinking, but still I feel like I must let it out so I can move on. It´s weird. I mean, I don´t know if that´s because I´m an ISFP (I read that ISFPs tend to be control freaks) or maybe because of my upbringing (I was always told that I should think before I act and not make stupid decisions) or maybe I´m just disbalanced. I don´t know. Sometimes I wish a was some calmer temperament. But, if I try to calm myself down, think before I act or just plan my actions, I feel so bored and my life loses all it´s spark. 

What do you think? Does you temperament scare you sometimes?


----------



## Fat Bozo (May 24, 2009)

Yeah, it can. But I have learned to embrace the fear.


----------



## uncertain (May 26, 2012)

LittleOrange said:


> I often find that I feel a strong need to do something just for the sake of doing it. I don´t know why but I feel like something is the right thing to do at that particular moment although it might be viewed as objectively wrong (but not necesarily).


It sounds to me more likely the result of Fi and/or Ni than of Se


----------

